

We should do away with the apps & work with HTML 5 for mobile devices. - ForFreedom


======
johnny22
ForFreedom: this community is mostly more pragmatic than that. People will use
html5 when it can fulfill all their needs.

------
dragonbonheur
We should do away with HTML5 and work with BASIC, C, assembler or Lua for
mobile devices.

